# Goin' Back to Work



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Looks like I'll be starting back to work next week after a 4 month vacation. Ought be an interesting year since I'm now a K-Mart employee


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

haha kmart havent been there in almost a year lol
last time i went was for trout bait


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

good luck, yeah last time i went there for.......... well dunno


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

In case some did not know, the K-Mart buyout of Sears was completed today... that is the reason for the post.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

what?? :freak:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Yep... was announced last Nov. Some news at http://abcnews.go.com/Business/wireStory?id=612389&CMP=OTC-RSSFeeds0312

Anyways, just got a call and am not going back to work until Apr 11th. Seems the local crazy midwest weather has put a crimp on lawn work... thus incoming is only at about 30% of peak right now.


----------

